# Help me finalize this config



## motobuntu (Mar 10, 2011)

I will use this setup for virtualization, photoshop and webdesign applications like MS Expression, DreamWeaver. I have finalized the following config, rates are based on the local market in Raipur, Chhattisgarh.
My budget is 30,000. I'll be buying it within a day or two. Please suggest any last minute changes within my budget.

AMD Phenom II X4 quad 955             - 6400
G Skill ripjaw series 1600 Mhz 4x2 GB	- 6000
WD Caviar blue 500 GB	             - 1750
DVD LG SATA 22x	                          - 850
GA-880GMA-UD2H	                          - 4100
FSP saga II 500	                          - 1750
Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet	- 1500
Dell 20" LED IN 2020	             - 6200
Logitech Keyboard + Mouse	             - 610

Total                                             - 29160


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Get a decent GPU bro. Otherwise no use in multimedia applications.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

edited ur config a bit

AMD Phenom II X4 quad 955 - 6400*
Corsair 4gb ddr3 1333mhz- 2200*
WD Caviar blue 500 GB - 1750
DVD LG SATA 22x - 850
GA-880GMA-UD2H - 4100
FSP saga II 500 - 1750
Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet - 1500
Dell 20" LED IN 2020 - 6200
Logitech Keyboard + Mouse - 610*
Sapphire HD 5670/5570 512MB -4.7k/4k respectively*


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Get 5670. Don't get 5570 just to save up 700 bucks.

4GB is enuff for now and you can add up more,
1. If you feel the application needs more memory
2. If you feel you have enough money to throw at ground


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 10, 2011)

thnx @furious_gamer and @piyush for your suggestions.
As my budget is only 30k, I am not adding a GPU right now, I will add a GPU after 3-4 months. I need more RAM because I will be doing a lot of virtualization using Hyper-V.

I have not seen any reviews of Dell 20" LED IN 2020, what u guy's suggest.

Guys please give me your views, I am planning to get the components by today evening.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^that monitor is good
other variants at same price point are from samsung and Benq


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^that monitor is good
> other variants at same price point are from samsung and Benq



Thanks @piyush, can you please specify the models, do they offer better VFM then Dell IN 2020.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.3k
Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k

BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD @ 8.6k
Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LD Monitor @ 8.8k


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.3k
> Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
> 
> BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
> ...



@piyush,thanks for your prompt support.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

@OP
LOL... Stop thanking for every reply. No need for that.

BTW Go for G2220. Awesome and VFM one.


----------



## sparx (Mar 10, 2011)

AFAIK The DELL Monitor's picture quality is far superior than the BenQ one and especially that matters while doing multimedia works.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^
My friend is using this and TBF i am really surprised by the quality. Don't know about Dell since i haven't seen it or used it, can't comment on that model.


----------



## sparx (Mar 10, 2011)

I have read many reviews and discussions and everywhere the DELL has been given more points regarding display quality and its effect in multimedia works


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^different people/sites ->different opinions


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> edited ur config a bit
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 quad 955 - 6400*
> Corsair 4gb ddr3 1333mhz- 2200*
> ...



@Piyush: We can suggest for Corsair XMS3 4GB 1600C9 - 2.4k

@OP: Don't you require a UPS ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^is it available?
its well and good then


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 10, 2011)

@Trek I don't need a UPS for now

What do you guy's say Corsair XMS3 4GB 1600C9 or G Skill ripjaw 1600, which is VFM.

regarding the display, I am going with Dell IN 2020.

also I am not sure if 1600 MHz memory is supported by GA-880GMA-UD2H or not, Gigabyte's site say that "Support for DDR3 2000(OC)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules". There is no mention of 1600 Mhz, plese throw some light on this.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^RAM-go for GSkill
monitor-good


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

+1 for XMS3.


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

both are fine, buy whichever is cheap & readily available to you.


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 10, 2011)

^^
lol...I wil go with trek's advice.

now going to the shop for ordering the components, will post later in the evening about my purchase.


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

Post it over here, if possible.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

@OP, if u are getting a gpu later get a good psu like cx400 or vx450...


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 10, 2011)

@ Trek, sure I will do that

Not ordered the components today, shop owner was not there and the substitute dosen't know anything. so, I have to wait for one more day.

@mailme.manju, what will be the cost of cx400 or vx450. can you help me with that.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

cx400 - 2.6k
vx450 - 3.5k

with a vx450 you can even add 6950 2gb version


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 11, 2011)

Is 1600 MHz memory supported by GA-880GMA-UD2H or not. Gigabyte's site say that "Support for DDR3 2000(OC)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules". There is no mention of 1600 Mhz.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2011)

Better u go with DELL  IN2020M rather than only the IN2020


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

@OP
GA-880GMA-UD2H will support till 2000MHz. So ur 1600MHz RAM will be OK with that mobo


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 11, 2011)

@saswat, what is the difference feature wise and price wise between Dell IN2020 and IN2020 M.


----------



## d3p (Mar 11, 2011)

motobuntu said:


> Is 1600 MHz memory supported by GA-880GMA-UD2H or not. Gigabyte's site say that "Support for DDR3 2000(OC)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules". There is no mention of 1600 Mhz.



If RAM doesn't work at rated speed after populating 1600MHz ram's, just update the latest BIOS. Anyway visit the mobo vendor site after the purchase for all the latest drivers.


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 15, 2011)

I got my machine last saturday.
the config is:

Phenom X2 quad 955
GA GM-880-UD2h
Crossair 1600 Mhz 4x2
Seagate 500gb
Dell IN2020 M
crossair elite 310
FSP saga II 500w
LG 22x SATA

Thanks to all.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 15, 2011)

good buy..congrats!!
only thing missing is a good graphics card!!



motobuntu said:


> crossair elite 310



you mean Cooler Master elite 310!!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 15, 2011)

But can you post the prices too???


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

motobuntu said:


> I got my machine last saturday.
> the config is:
> 
> Phenom X2 quad 955
> ...



*Congrats.*


----------



## urbn_geek (Mar 15, 2011)

How Much did it cost you? and do reply on my thread- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/138006-gaming-rig-40k-45k.html I want to buy a pc ASAP!!!


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 16, 2011)

@masterkid, Yes It is Cooler Master Elite 310
I will get a decent GPU in next 3 months time.


Phenom X2 quad 955 - 6100
GA GM-880-UD2h - 4095
Crossair 1600 Mhz 4x2 - 4500
Seagate 500gb - 1700
Dell IN2020 M 20" - 6100
Cooler Master elite 310 - 1550
FSP saga II 500w - 1850
LG 22x SATA - 850
Logitech KB + Mouse - 630


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 16, 2011)

pricing is gr8.....
Pics?


----------

